# Amazon Customer Service- frustrating!



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I am on hold with Amazon Customer Service, requesting a replacement for my fading Kindle. I have spent about a month trying to decide whether or not to replace it. The man I am speaking with told me that it's a known issue, and that *every* Kindle2 will fade if the sun hits the screen directly. What a crock! I'm having a hard time keeping my mouth shut. 

I'm so frustrated by Amazon's response to the fading issue. He told me that he will send a replacement, but is "tagging my account" saying that he told me it's a known issue and the Kindle he's sending will probably fade as well. I'm not even sure how to respond. Someone please tell me that their Kindle2 absolutely, positively doesn't fade, even in direct sunlight. He kind of made me feel crazy for wanting a Kindle that doesn't fade. I asked him about the Kindle2 ad that shows a woman on the beach, and he said that her Kindle was readable because the sun wasn't hitting her screen. Really? So Amazon sent out a product that they knew was faulty, and even went so far as to make sure the actress in the ads didn't sit directly in the sun.... 

After all of this, my replacement is on it's way. Here's hoping it doesn't fade _at all_.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine did not fade in the sun. I took it to Mexico, read on the beach in Puetra Varde (sp  ) for hours in the sun. I saw 3 other people with kindle 2's there. These are the only other people I've ever met with a kindle, and theirs didn't fade either. We even discussed it and compared. I sold mine to someone on this board about 2 weeks ago.  I know a lot of people have complained about fading, and I believe them, that theirs had issues. But there are plenty out there, well, at least 4, that I have seen, in the bright hot Mexican sun, that did not fade   .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you get the guy's name?  Call back and report your conversation to a supervisor.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I take mine out in FULL SUN all the time, and in fact spent several sunny afternoons on the beach last week with absolutely zero sun fading. I have tried, many times, to cause the sun fading - because it worries me that it might happen - and I really can't. I have deliberately held my kindle up to the sky, screen to the sun, high noon, and done multiple page turns, and have not been able to cause any fading. Just for the record


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

My first one faded. The second one did not.

Patrisha


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you calling Amazon Customer service or Kindle Customer Service? Sounds as if the service rep has NO idea what he is talking about...

Patrisha


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a K2 out there that doesn't fade in the sun?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Patrisha is right, there is a difference between Amazon CS and Amazon Kindle CS.  Make sure you've got the right one.  866-321-8851
deb


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

Pidgeon92- I saw that post and replied to it, which is why I finally called for a replacement.  This post was borne out of belief that the CSRep was spouting crap.  Thanks for the link, though.  

I used the "call me now" link on the Kindle support page, and the CSRep answered,  "Thanks for calling Kindle Support".  I'm hoping it was just him- he certainly came across as rude and uninformed.  Thanks to those who've responded- I ma glad that there are Kindles that have been truly tested and show no signs of fading.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the new one!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine doesn't fade at all in the sun.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine doesn't fade and it has been in South Florida sun several times. I would call and talk to someone else. I don't think it is fair that he would tag your account.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine doesn't fade in the sun.  I take it out by the pool, out in the boat, by the sound and ocean and I have not experienced fading.  Mine is used outside in full sun more than it is used inside.

that being said, I've recently had connection issues.  I'm unsure if it may be due to the dx being shipped or if I have a problem with mine.  I'm really hoping it is not a problem b/c I dread getting one that fades in the sun.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I talked to that guy when I requested my 1st replacement.  Whoever it was that I talked to wasn't going to send a replacement because it wasn't a defect and it had been more than 30 days.  I asked for and spoke to a supervisor and they over nighted a replacement and apologized for the 1st guy.  No other CS rep has given me any hassles.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

That's exactly what this guy said, *imallbs*- that fading in sunlight doesn't make it a faulty unit! Really?!? So a problem that makes my $350 device unusable isn't considered a fault. Alright then, buddy. He did eventually agree to send the replacement, after assuring me that my unit isn't faulty. Whatever...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I live in bright,sunny,HOT Texas and mine does not fade. I have been out in the sun several times and no fading issues at all


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd call back and talk to a supervisor mmpierce.  I wouldn't want my account flagged for something like this.  I think my situation was unusual but it may take more than one replacement to get a good device.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

One thing that I think needs to be said here is that from my understanding the Kindle was advertised as being able to be read out in direct sunlight.  I can remember that part of the "commercial" on the Amazon site when I was looking into getting the Kindle.  This was one of the things I liked about the Kindle since I do read out on my deck and at the pool.  Fortunately, the Kindle I received does not have a sun fading issue and I'm just hoping that nothing happens to the one I have.  I do not want to go through getting a replacement and having to deal with these issues.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought my K2 from Red and I can verify that it does *NOT* fade in the sun.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

A direct quote from the Kindle 2 AD on Amazon.com:



> *Read in Sunlight with No Glare*
> 
> Kindle's screen reflects light like ordinary paper and uses no backlighting, eliminating the glare associated with other electronic displays. As a result, Kindle can be read as easily in bright sunlight as in your living room.


NOTE: The red highlighting is mine and not in the AD.

If, as postulated by the CSR that sun fading is not a fault in the device then the above statement is blatantly false -- so I'd call back, ask for a supervisor and ask which is indeed correct -- the CSR or the advertising. I'd certainly NOT let the annotation supposedly put on my account stand without it being questioned. It may come back to haunt you at some later date.


----------

